# Typing Speed in comparison to Cubing Speed



## nlCuber22 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi all.

Just a theory I had about how your typing speed relates to your cubing speed.

I get averages of 17 seconds generally (obviously not that fast), going an average of maybe 3.5 tps. however, I type pretty fast - 90 wpm on average.
That's 1.5 words per second.

I'm just curious to how these relate to other people, and if they really have any relation much at all - post your averages of these two (or your best guess.)
*EDIT:* Post the length of time that you have been cubing and typing in your post too. (Thanks Stachu)

I may conduct an experiment.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

Any places where I might figure out my typing speed quickly?


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 2, 2009)

typing speed: around 65wpm when trying to be very accurate
cubing speed: around 15.3 seconds on average


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 2, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Any places where I might figure out my typing speed quickly?



http://www.typeonline.co.uk/typingspeed.php
http://www.typingtest.com/
http://www.calculatorcat.com/typing_test/

whichever you like best


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 2, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> typing speed: around 65wpm when trying to be very accurate
> cubing speed: around 15.3 seconds on average



I wonder where these stand in relation to each other - maybe there's some sort of calculation to get an average number that we can compare to one another?
Any ideas, Chris?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 2, 2009)

Typing speed: 55wpm
Cubing speed: 16.6


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 2, 2009)

I really suggest taking (time cubing) and (time typing) into account.
Nonetheless,
23s on 3x3
60wpm ish
17yr old
cubing for 2 years.
typing for 12 years. (yes, I typed with all my fingers at 10. Pathetic I'm not 100WPM yet...)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 2, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I really suggest taking (time cubing) and (time typing) into account.
> Nonetheless,
> 23s on 3x3
> 60wpm ish
> ...



post edited


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, right now I guess I average 30 with ZZ. I got 74 WPM on those tests.


----------



## Edward (Dec 2, 2009)

Typing speed: Around 55 wpm. 
Cubing speed: 22-26ish.
Typing since, i was wass, umm, ~7?
Cubing since I was 12. Im now 13.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 2, 2009)

READ THE POST EDIT.
thank you.


----------



## gylve (Dec 2, 2009)

Typing speed: 70wpm (in portuguese, ~60ish wpm in english)
Cubing speed: ~21 sec
Cubing for 4 months, typing for ~12 years =P


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 2, 2009)

Typing speed: ~55-60 wpm
Cubing speed (jfly or hi-games.net sim): ~14-17 seconds
Cubing speed (real cube): ~17-22 seconds
Cubing for 2.5 years.

I used hi-games.net for typing test.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Dec 2, 2009)

Typing: ~60wpm
3x3: ~19 sec


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 2, 2009)

When I was in high school (5-6 years ago) I was averaging mid 40's for my cube time (beginng + 4LLL with TERRIBLE algs for getting the opposite cross!). My WPM was 120+ (Yes, I spent a LOT of time online).

When I get home from work I'll do a typing test and see what I'm at now, my current average is mid to low 30 (was 32.89 or something this evening), with a PB of 22.45.


----------



## Rook (Dec 2, 2009)

Typing speed: If I'm typing very common words (and, the, he, would, other, etc.) I can easily get 80+ WPM. If not, I type about 60-70 WPM. 

Cube speed: About 40 seconds. 

I'm pretty slow at the cube compared to my typing speed. Then again, I've been on the computer >3 hours a day for the last 3 years and have only been cubing for around 6 months.

~Rook


----------



## Hammond (Dec 2, 2009)

Typing Speed: 95-102 WPM
Cubing Speed: 16-19s

Typing for past 11 years.
Cubing for 2 years.


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 2, 2009)

Typing 8 Years:70 wpm
Cubing 8 Months: 24~


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

Hammond said:


> Typing Speed: 95-102 WPM



...beast...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 2, 2009)

Typing for about 30 years: 75 WPM average
Speedcubing seriously for about 3 years: 25 seconds average


----------



## Matt (Mar 3, 2011)

Typing speed: ~70 wpm (I started typing when I was 8)
Cubing speed: ~19-21 seconds (I've speedcubed for maybe 8 months)

Honestly, I find little relation between the two. While both focus on quickly executing motions with your fingers, the mental processes of them are very different in my opinion. When I was 11, I averages 85 wpm because I played SO much MMO. It didn't make me any better at cubing (I avged 1:30 beginners method on a storebought lol). Both can be improved independently of each other. The improvement of one of the two will hardly affect the other.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, cool  I forgot about this.
As a comparison, 
3x3 cube average: about 12 seconds (cubing for 1 year 3 months)
Typing speed: 105 WPM (typing for about 8 years)
I think gaining TPS may have helped me speed up in typing.


----------



## timeless (Mar 3, 2011)

Typing Speed: 80 wpm (7 years exp)
Cubing Speed: 1.30 min (1/2 yrs exp)


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 3, 2011)

Typing speed 85-95 wpm; first learned to type when I was ~7 or 8
Cubing Speed 16-17 seconds large averages; cubing for 9 months

Note that I have never really taken typing speed seriously and actually made any effort to try to get fast.

EDIT:


typing test said:


> Your speed was: 97wpm.
> 
> You made 1 mistake


----------



## gymnerd (Mar 3, 2011)

Typing speed: around 85-95 wpm, although I currently caption for the deaf and hard of hearing for a living and I can type much faster when listening to someone talk.
Cubing speed: currently averaging around 23-25 secs. I guess it's been about 7 months now cubing


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Cool, I'll add my times and blahblah. 

Cubing speed: ~18-19 sec (cubing for 10 months)
Typing speed: ~62 wpm (typing for ~9 years)


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 3, 2011)

Cubing speed: 16-17 seconds (speedcubing for about a year)
Typing speed: ~100-105 wpm (touch-typing for about 5 years, touch-typing on current keyboard layout (Dvorak) for about 6 months)

I don't really think there's much of a relationship between the two. Maybe my tps has increased my wpm, but I don't think that my wpm would have increased my tps.


----------



## Magix (Mar 3, 2011)

103 wpm, 2 errors -> 101 wpm according to typingtest

3x3 average: 58 seconds. ^^

They definitely have something in common, you practice your fingers heavily when doing both.


----------



## izovire (Mar 3, 2011)

Typing - 78 wpm (11 years)
Cubing - 17 avg. (2-3 years)

Niether of these has improved one another. I think it all comes down to practice and simply maintaining your skills. You can definitely get fast at anything as long as you're dedicated.


----------



## Kian (Mar 3, 2011)

Typing - just took a test and got 103wpm, not sure how accurate that is (since 6th grade so I guess 13 years now)
Cubing- ~14 sec average (just over 4 years)

My current resume says I'm a 70wpm typist. Guess I can change that estimate. Or delete it because my typing speed is no longer meaningful to my career lol.


----------



## goatseforever (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't see why one would be beneficial to the other, but:
Typing 94 average WPM, via Typeracer
Cubin 17.xx average

Have never gone any formal typing training or practice. But I do talk a ton of **** over online games, which probably helped :S


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 3, 2011)

Typing speed = 70ish WPM
Cubing average = low 16
I don't see any correlation.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Mar 4, 2011)

Cubing: 25 s

http://www.typingtest.com/


typing test said:


> How does my speed compare?
> Your adjusted speed of 70 WPM was
> 94% above the average 36 WPM.


With the one minute test on Wizard of Oz.

Edit:





Very slight correlation, but it doesn't look significant. Sorry for the slow cubers who didn't fit on the graph!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 4, 2011)

Maybe a better comparison would be TPS/WPM.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 4, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Maybe a better comparison would be TPS/WPM.


 
I don't know how to figure out my average TPS though, because by the time I finish a solve, I have already forgotten how I did the F2L, and sometimes even the cross, so I can't reconstruct it. And I have no kind of camera or anything to video the solve to help with reconstruction. The only TPS I can figure out is TPS for algs


----------



## Xishem (Mar 4, 2011)

Average WPM: 130-140
3x3 Average: 21

Typing since I was 5, cubing for about a year now.

I think one of the best measures of this would be to become fluent in something like a PLL time attack or a pre-prepared solve and see what kinds of max TPS you hit.


----------



## timeless (Mar 4, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I don't know how to figure out my average TPS though, because by the time I finish a solve, I have already forgotten how I did the F2L, and sometimes even the cross, so I can't reconstruct it. And I have no kind of camera or anything to video the solve to help with reconstruction. The only TPS I can figure out is TPS for algs


 
have someone to watch over u


----------



## y235 (Mar 4, 2011)

Typing: 24 WPM
Cubing: 3 TPS (I guess so. My CFOP is ~65 moves.)


----------



## andrewgk (Mar 4, 2011)

Typing speed: 105 wpm.
Cubing Speed: about 50s using the layer by layer method.
Typing since I was 8-ish (now 18).
Cubing for 4 weeks.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 4, 2011)

timeless said:


> have someone to watch over u


 
I don't have any cuber friends.
I do like the sound of Xishem's idea though, doing PLL time attacks or a prepared solve or something like that.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 4, 2011)

108 typing speed.
Cubing average=very low 14.


----------

